# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  آیا یادگیری تنها یک زبان ریسک است؟

## Rejnev

سلام
میگن دنیا داره به سوی متن باز شدن پیش میره!
به نظر شما کدوم زبان رو یاد بگیرم که آیندش تضمین شده باشه؟
مایکروسافتی،لینوکسی.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام عزيز

چقدر دقدقه فكري داري در مورد اينده ، مطمئن باش اون روزي را نخواهي ديد كه مايكروسافت سقوط بكنه : مگه تو اين بهبهي ركود اقتصادي جز اخراج معدودي از كاركناش اتفاقه ديگه اي هم براش افتاد

باز هم مطمئن باش همين مايكروسافت اون روزي را نخواهد اورد كه لينوكس بخاد حرفي براي گفتن داشته باشه در حد يه سري ارمان با قي مي مونه اين لينوكس ...

اما جاي رشد و طرقي را من تو جاوا مي بينم كه واقعا قوقاست ... هيچ زبوني قدرت و توانايي جاوا را عرضه نمي كونه من خودم سي شارپيم كه اين حرف را مي زنم

----------

